# Yakima Rack Pics



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm posting a new thread with old & newer pics:

Clips:


















Remove the covers:









Q-Tower, Round Bars & Q41 clips: *









I just put the front bar for pic purposes:









Another View:








_______________________________________________________________

*Rack Fitment is a little bit different than with other cars, cause you have to fit the Yakima clips inside the X-Ty piece, then fit the tower at the clip, this is because there's no space fot turning the Yakima Clip, I guess this is the way to go with this clips 'cause I've done the same to fit the rack above my Renault's Scenic Roof.
_______________________________________________________________

I owe some pics:

The under-radio cover opened:









Rear Rug Mat:


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Excellent Pictures Manuelga :thumbup: So those black Q-Clips with the rubbers slip underneath the Nissan mounts (3rd picture)?

I like the door on the covey hole


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

ViperZ said:


> Excellent Pictures Manuelga :thumbup: So those black Q-Clips with the rubbers slip underneath the Nissan mounts (3rd picture)?
> 
> I like the door on the covey hole



Exactly, the Q-clips slide between the plastic & metal part of the X-Ty, it fits & tights really strong.

I've to check if the covey hole could be a separate part or came with the whole central silver'esque cover.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice carpet too!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Manuel,

Luv the colour of your interior :thumbup: 

I wish mine was the same colour isntead of the boring grey.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Hi Manuel,
> 
> Luv the colour of your interior :thumbup:
> 
> I wish mine was the same colour isntead of the boring grey.


A Tan interiour in a black XTy would look awesome  Tan goes well with Red, Black, not so good in Silver  I actually wish the rest of my interiour was dark gery/black like my seats, the plastic would not show marks ore dirt scuffs as readily.


----------



## stx (Mar 14, 2005)

Nice trunk carpet. :thumbup: 
Thinking of getting one to prevent groceries from sliding all over the trunk.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks, I got the trunk carpet at dealership (Mex one)


----------



## dubberwithanxtrail (Mar 14, 2005)

*trunk carpet and trailer hitch*

Speaking of carpets, I will be getting one free of charge from my dealer. :thumbup: I was at the and had mentioned how disappointed I was about the install of my trailer hitch, which was a little off center at the time of install. They said they used the template provided to them by Nissan to make a cut in the bumper to fit, this template they say is off center. To make it look center they ended up cutting the hole bigger, I was not to pleased about this and let them know it. I mentioned how I found it annoying how things slid around back in the trunk area and they ended up offering me a free trunk mat. I am not one to turn free stuff done so I took them up on it.  Actually wasn't really expecting anything from them at all, so that was cool. Anyone else have a hitch installed by a dealer that was off center?


----------



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

dubberwithanxtrail said:


> I was at the and had mentioned how disappointed I was about the install of my trailer hitch, which was a little off center at the time of install. They said they used the template provided to them by Nissan to make a cut in the bumper to fit, this template they say is off center. To make it look center they ended up cutting the hole bigger, I was not to pleased about this and let them know it.


Hm. The cutout for my Nissan hitch is a bit off-center too, but I didn't mention anything about it to the dealership that installed it. Perhaps I should have!

I think it's unfortunate that they couldn't design either the X-Trail or the genuine hitch to not require cutting in the first place.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Guys, Do you have any pics of your hitch type? as the one selling in Australia through nissan, does not require any type of cutting in the bumper, it sits under the bumper.




ecrase2500 said:


> Hm. The cutout for my Nissan hitch is a bit off-center too, but I didn't mention anything about it to the dealership that installed it. Perhaps I should have!
> 
> I think it's unfortunate that they couldn't design either the X-Trail or the genuine hitch to not require cutting in the first place.


----------



## dubberwithanxtrail (Mar 14, 2005)

I do have some pics but no place to post them just yet, I will get them on a buddies site latter this week.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

You can host your pics on THIS web site.

Registration is free and you can keep track of the images you have uploaded or you can just do a one-off upload if you like without the need to register.

It's a great site and I use all the time.



dubberwithanxtrail said:


> I do have some pics but no place to post them just yet, I will get them on a buddies site latter this week.


----------



## dubberwithanxtrail (Mar 14, 2005)

*hitch picture*

Here is the Nissan hitch that was installed by the dealer.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Hitch*



dubberwithanxtrail said:


> Here is the Nissan hitch that was installed by the dealer.


That hitch does look completely different to the ones selling here in Australia by Nissan. What is the towing capacity of yours and where is the wiring socket if you decide to tow a trailer behind you?

Am not sure why nissan canada have chosen this type that requires cutting of a bumper?!?  

In any case it is a bit off-centre as you mentioned, but only if you mention it to someone. I would have not picked it up just by looking at it from a distance.

Anyway, here is the hitch we use here (I have a bike rack attachement fitted on top of it as well)



And here is a sideview shot of it



Not only it requires no cutting of the rear bumper, but I think it provides added protection to the car against those who choose to park too close to you


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Dubber, that hitch looks pretty centered to me. If I was to say it's off, would it be off to the right?

Please post more pictures of you XTy in my X-Trail Photos thread. That Blue is Beautiful and you don't see enough of those :thumbup:


----------



## dubberwithanxtrail (Mar 14, 2005)

I need to give the XTy a wash before I take some more pics. The pic you see in this thread is the pic after they did the "repair", they cut the hole bigger on the left side to make it look center. Before it was a lot more noticable, I forgot to take a pic of the hitch before the did this. The hole before was almost touching the hitch on the left side and with the space you see now on the right, if that makes sense.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I see, I zoomed in on the picture and can see how they enlarged the hole now. That is kind of a drag they have to cut the bumper for hitch.

Looking forward to photos of that beauty!


----------



## sherpy (Feb 9, 2005)

manuelga said:


> Exactly, the Q-clips slide between the plastic & metal part of the X-Ty, it fits & tights really strong.
> 
> I've to check if the covey hole could be a separate part or came with the whole central silver'esque cover.



I spent some time on the phone with Rack Attack, and they took a look at your pics, Mauelga. I was disappointed to hear from them that Yakima would not warranty their product like that. I don't know why since it's all Yakima product, but they said that Yakima wouldn't and that they would not recommend it. I think I'm stuck having to buy Nissan crossbars...


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

It's a shame the lack of customer service of Yakima's employees.

It's way much stronger at X-Trail with those clips that at my Sentra with their specific clips due to weaker roof, (it also apply to my Father's Altima).

If they don't want your business, try Thule Racks, they are focused on European Market/Cars & I guess they could have an specific fit (try UK rack pages).

The advantage of Universal, "just-change-clips Racks" is that you can switch to another car, for just a clip investment.



sherpy said:


> I spent some time on the phone with Rack Attack, and they took a look at your pics, Mauelga. I was disappointed to hear from them that Yakima would not warranty their product like that. I don't know why since it's all Yakima product, but they said that Yakima wouldn't and that they would not recommend it. I think I'm stuck having to buy Nissan crossbars...


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I suspect that unless Yakima has a XTy to fully test the rack on, they will not personally guarantee the fitment, which I totally understand. Yakima is based in the US and R&D is most likely there as well. They would have to purchase or rent a XTy for a bit to fully approve the rack fitment.


----------



## franticvike (Jul 7, 2014)

I know this is a very old thread, but it popped right up when I was trying to find the right package. I've found a local set of Yakima Q gear and want to know if anyone else can confirm that the Q41 is the correct clip, how this system has worked for them, etc.

Cheers,


----------

